# What is the most beautiful bromeliad?



## DorisSlammington (Jan 12, 2014)

I couldn't find an existing thread about our members' favorite bromeliads. I wanted to start a collection of pictures of JUST bromeliads and their beauty. So my question is:

What are some of your favorite broms and why? Which ones flower the best and which ones bring character to your vivariums?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Vriesea heiroglyphica is by far my favorite bromeliad. However, unless youve got a huge viv, It is size prohibitive. 


Otherwise, My favorite bromeliads are in the genus Racinaea.


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

If you get into the world of the bromeliads .....you will find(too) many favorites.

some of them have really great flowers or stripes/or other patron on their leaves,but i think the green ones bring the most jungle look in the viv.
other bromeliads are nice to have in the greenhouse or window-sill

And like the partyfrog racinaea is THE GENUS


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah, Racinaea is so ridiculously cool. WISH WISH WISH that we had access to more species


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

My favorite is neoregelia "Narziss", my first brom. But I really like the neo "Fuego Ancho".


----------



## DorisSlammington (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow rigel10 that is pretty! They really like you.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

I really like Catopsis berteroniana, Guzmania lingulata, Guzmania musaica, Neoregelia liliputiana, Pitcairnia andreana, Tillandsia biflora, Vriesea heliconioides, and Vriesea racinae.

Now if you're talking about any favorite bromeliads (not just vivarium plants): Aechmea sphaerocephala, Aechmea maria-regina, Bromelia pinguin, Encholirium horridum, Hohenbergia brachycephala, Neoregelia carcharodon, Tillandsia duratii, Tillandsia xerographica, and Vriesea kupperiana.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Mine are in the Neoregelia....Hard to beat some of the colors and banding. Most I favor are well suited for vivariums. 

Neo. Wild Rabbit

Picture From Davesgarden.com 









Neo. Palmares









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i love my wild rabbit!!!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

This guy ....










I'm also a huge fan of Aechmea recurvata, Hohenbergia magnispina, Deuteracohnia brevifolia and Quesnelia marmorata. Really, viv suitable broms are the ones I seem to find least interesting visually, as a gross generalization.


----------



## DorisSlammington (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow, that one just looks menacing! Nature is freaky! and wonderful.

I wonder what the most tiny, micro brom is? I will google this. And what's the largest? These things I must know.


----------



## DorisSlammington (Jan 12, 2014)

Well according to wikipedia, much to my disappointment the smallest is Spanish moss. and the largest is Puya raimondii, also known as Queen of the Andes which can get 10 meters high and have 10 million seeds a plant. Daaaaaayam!


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

epiphytes etc. said:


> This guy ....


Jason,

*WOW!* What is the name of that guy?

Didn't _Jabba the Hut_ execute his enemies by feeding them to a giant sand worm with a head like that?

TIA,
Bob


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

We just have too many to chose from so these are a couple I happen to have on my cell phone that are nice.

*Catopsis subulata*


















*Dyckia 'Snaggletooth'*


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Angel Face and Wild Rabbit are 2 of my top 3 but # 1 is Herbie, introduced to me by none other than Antone.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Puya raimondii it may be carnivorous as it capture birds impaled on the spines.. 
http://www.nrcresearchpress.com/doi/abs/10.1139/b80-157#.U4AiC_ldWfc
Some comments 

Ed


----------



## pdfer (Jul 3, 2013)

Some that I LOVE: Neo. Peggy B, Neo. Gespacho, Neo. Painted Lady, Neo. Hannibal Lector


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Neo Wild Tiger.......


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Ed said:


> Puya raimondii it may be carnivorous as it capture birds impaled on the spines..
> http://www.nrcresearchpress.com/doi/abs/10.1139/b80-157#.U4AiC_ldWfc
> Some comments
> 
> Ed


Not exactly vivarium friendly!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

toxicterribilis said:


> Neo Wild Tiger.......


That is another of my favorite for terrariums

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

jacobi said:


> Not exactly vivarium friendly!


You just need a very very big vivarium.... People often forget that things like very large vivariums are possible and often call them odd things like greenhouses or biodomes.... 

In reality the most beautiful bromeliad is the one that does the best in your cages.... I have some form of fireball clone that has taken over a vertical tank and the cauchero in there with it couldn't be happier. 

I've also had good luck with Vriesea erythrodactylon small morph in vertical tanks with good ventilation. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## DorisSlammington (Jan 12, 2014)

toxicterribilis said:


> Neo Wild Tiger.......


Wow, just wow. Such beauty, who even needs a bloom?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

radiata said:


> Jason,
> 
> *WOW!* What is the name of that guy?
> 
> ...


It's an as so far unnamed Dyckia hybrid. One of two seedlings that I selected out for compact growth.


----------

